# ME PE Exam Concerned about organization and bulk of material and topics



## abourne (Sep 20, 2010)

This my first post to both introduce myself as well as bring a topic of discussion about my preparation progress.

I haven't posted sooner because I've been so busy studying. In fact, I'm looking forward to "getting my life back".

I've been out of school for many years and taking this exam for a couple of reasons. First off, my salary will increase substantially if I pass in addition to upward career potential which requires the PE license. Second, I have a black cloud hanging over me by still not having my license after all these years.

I'm diligently taking the PPI review course

PPI Review Course

So far, I've been keeping up with all the homework, attending all the classes, and studying and organizing like crazy. Sometimes I spend about 10-15 hours simply reviewing notes and concepts before starting the problems and spending about 30 hours per week preparing for the exam.

My review teacher once commented that I'm obviously not married as I sometimes actually re-do the class notes (example problems and all) in addition to doing the homework.

While I am doing the homework in the MERM Lindenburg book, I frequently have to peek at the solutions.

There's so much material that I sometimes write non-analytical summaries on the procedures of each problem to list the steps.

I probably spent over 15 hours on Chapter 17 - Fluid Dynamics, but it seems that no matter how hard I work, I always have so much more to do.

I'm so glad I'm taking the review course because it's keeping me on a schedule.

My concerns are:

1) Organization - knowing where everything is come exam time.

2) I practiced so many materials, dynamics, etc. back in July and August, that it's been two+ months since I've reviewed this material.

I honestly don't think any particular chapter and general problems are that hard, it's just that there's so much to do.

I really hope to pass in October, but I if I don't, I'm going to take it again in April. The marginal learning will be far less the second time around.

Here's my plan, thoughts, and questions:

* Continue to keep up with classes and homework.

* 2-3 weeks before the exam, will be the review period

During the 2-3 weeks before the exam, look over all the problems I've solved (not enough time to re-do so many), and do the following:

1) NCEES practice exam book

2) MERM practice exam book

3) Six-Minute Solutions - Thermo (All) and Materials (AM section)

Note: My afternoon concentration is Thermo / Power / Fluids

Another concern is that I mainly do US units, rarely SI. For Thermo and Fluids, I've pretty much exclusively used US units.

I don't want to get confident here, but I do believe that the exam problems might be easier than the HM problems. But one little mistake can throw me off of course.

I feel that my preparation is cook-book format.

I do a lot of problems using the solutions and writing down the steps, almost as if I'm writing a step-by-step instruction manual for myself.

I don't know if that's going to cut it though.

I am disciplined and sacrificing so much these four months. While I'm not as dedicated as I should be (there's always more of course), I routinely study for many hours in the library on Sundays and sometimes stay after work for 3-5 hours in the late night reviewing problems.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 20, 2010)

1) Breathe

2) Work as many problems as you can

3) Breathe

4) Tab your books *NOW *and practice with the tabs (do a search for tabbing methods)

5) Work as many problems as you can

6) Work the 6MS problems *NOW*. They won't be easy or even practical to finish in 6 minutes the first time around, but you'll know the material afterwards.

7) Two weeks before test, work a practice test. I did the MERM test one month before and then the NCEES test two weeks before.

Honestly, I would stop writing notes on how to do everything and spend that time working problems. The more you do, the less you'll have to rely on notes because it'll become second nature. That's just me, though.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 20, 2010)

Agreed with the above. I started reading each chapter of the MERM and found that was a waste of time. Do problems until you run out of them. You'll learn more looking up and applying the stuff you dont know than you will by writing down stuff you probably already do know and just dont realize it.

Dont despair. I'm currently in school for my MSME and there's problems I cant even do in there.


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you taking review course taught by Rich Davis? He is good. Follow the link in my sig to the tabbing thread. Agree with the above as well. Work as many problems as you can.


----------



## abourne (Sep 21, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Are you taking review course taught by Rich Davis?


Yes, Rich is my instructor. He is good.

I would also like to have the Appendicies in a separate folder.

I will look over your tabbing thread as well.


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 21, 2010)

Good. Listen to what Rich has to say about topics to focus on and topics to briefly study. He is very experienced... You'll do fine.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 21, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Good. Listen to what Rich has to say about topics to focus on and topics to briefly study. He is very experienced... You'll do fine.


What things did he recommend focusing on?


----------



## abourne (Sep 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> What things did he recommend focusing on?


That's an extremely detailed question. I was advised to take careful notes on what's discussed prior to taking the class.

One thing I do remember is make sure that when you skip a problem or so, make sure you're aligned. People who thought they passed, actually failed, due to mis-numbering when skipping a problem.

His advice:

Stop, pause, and check every five problems to make sure what you circle on the answer sheet matches your calculated answer. Every five, because this is a good time period while the answers are still fresh in your head. Takes only a few seconds.

This is one tip I certainly didn't forget.

There's other exam taking techniques and tricks, too much to get into here, but key words and buzzwords in problems, especially in Thermodynamics. (i.e., Isentropic means delta S is zero, etc.)


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 21, 2010)

abourne said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > What things did he recommend focusing on?
> ...


Do you have a summary of all those thermo buzzwords? I'm getting better at it but I still dont know it that well.


----------



## abourne (Sep 22, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Do you have a summary of all those thermo buzzwords? I'm getting better at it but I still dont know it that well.


Entropy - a degree or measurement of losses or "irreversibility" through a turbine or pump. If delta_s = 0, reversible.

Entropy is always positive, never negative. Always greater than or = to zero.

Isentropic, no change in Entropy, delta_s = 0

Isentropic Expansion - The "Ideal" path, going vertically down along the S-axis of the H-S diagram, keeping S constant. Through a turbine. The "Actual" is when the it moves towards the right along the S-axis. Draw the H-S diagram along the isobars (constant pressure lines from P_in to P_out to derive the isentropic efficiency for a turbine = W_Actual / W_Ideal

Isentropic Compression - The "Ideal path going vertically up along the S-axis of the H-S diagram, constant entropy. Through a pump. The "Actual is when it moves from the low-pressure isobar to the high-pressure upper isobar towards the right (positive) along the S-axis. Draw the H-S diagram. Essentially, the isentropic efficiency for a pump is the opposite of the turbine = W_Ideal / W_Actual.

For both of the above, mark the h and h' to see the actual and ideal paths.

Adiabatic - no change in heat, delta_Q = 0

Isothermal - Constant Temperature

Isobaric - Constant Pressure

Isenthalpic - Constant enthalpy (BTU/lbm), throttle is an example where delta_h = zero.

If a vapor power cycle states, "Within the vapor dome" --&gt; Carnot Cycle problem for sure.

Know Carnot, Rankine, and Brayton cycles backwards and forwards.

An example of a Brayton refrigeration cycle is not in MERM. Just reverse the arrows on the Braton power cycle, same diagram, it's now Q_out (cooling), rather than Q_in (combustion), etc. and solve for COP (coefficient of performance) rather than overall efficiency.

There's many more, but these are some of the basics.


----------



## tmacier (Sep 23, 2010)

The questions was asked on orginization-

I am taking the thermo section and am planning on only taking the following books: MERM, NCEES practive problems and sixminute solution problems.

I fear that if I bring in to much I wont find what I am looking for-

As I practice problems I am taking notes and adding stuff to the MERM-

Am I crazy? Any one take this approach?

Tim


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 23, 2010)

tmacier,

The path you are following is fine. The best recommendation I can give is to do as many problems as possible. Make notes or whatever you need. This will allow you to get familiar with your references. Don't bring references to the test that you didn't use on practice problems.


----------



## abourne (Sep 24, 2010)

Tim,

That sounds about right.

I'm going to bring my Schigley Machine Design book. I'm doing Thermo afternoon, but it's a good reference for some of the beam diagrams, centroids, moments of inertia, etc. It's one of the only books that's usually recommended.

I agree with Shaggy. Don't bring in materials you didn't use to practice and prepare.

A lot of things I'm bringing in are class notes and other materials in binders.


----------



## RobertR (Jan 10, 2011)

abourne said:


> Shaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you taking review course taught by Rich Davis?
> ...



Were you in the Irvine class? I think Rich made the difference in helping me to pass.


----------

